# Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand!!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm surely losing my mind... I think I need that t-shirt that reads "The voices in my head say 'Buy More Goats'!" :greengrin: 

anways!! I'm getting 2 new does from NC PromisedLand! I'm SO thirlled :leap: 

Introducing:

NC PromisedLand RC Rain Drop
(Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S E90 x SGCH NC PromisedLand Rain Beau 2*M)

NC PromisedLand Sharp Cloey
(CH Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie *S x GCH ARMCH NC PromisedLand SS Zoey 3*M, 6*D, E90)

Ellen (or rather her husband) from Dill's is going to pick them up for me (while she's getting Macarena and Moonshine) and I'll meet her (him LOL) next weekend to bring them home!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

:drool:  Congrats!!! :stars: I really LOVE Cloey! And her dam is just :drool:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool:  Congrats!!! :stars: I really LOVE Cloey! And her dam is just :drool:


My thoughts exactly there :hi5: !! 
I tried to get Halo as well, but she had sold the day before..  
oh well!! I'm thrilled anyways!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

Congrats! They're :drool: !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*



WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > :drool:  Congrats!!! :stars: I really LOVE Cloey! And her dam is just :drool:
> ...


Wow! That stinks! But I bet you are! If shipping wasn't so much I would reserve a kid from you!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

Oooooo :drool: :drool: :drool: 
Very nice!
Congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

oooooo CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

Beautiful! I love Cloey's long legs! Very Dairy. Rain Drop is pretty too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

:drool: :drool: :drool: A HUGE congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Rain Drop, I'm getting her nephew in a few weeks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

Cloey has my girls and I puzzled. What breed is she?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Intruducing!! My 2 new herd members from NC PromisedLand*

^These are nigerians.

Congrats!!! Beautiful girls!


----------

